# The Walking Dead (SPOILERS)



## Ames (Oct 31, 2010)

Tonight on AMC.  Who's watching?


----------



## Willow (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Me. Right now.


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*

ME, once I check the DVR tomorrow


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I did. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Ames (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Man, that poor horse. :C


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I felt they pulled a "Paul Anderson"


----------



## FriggaFanatic (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Damn I missed it, had a party to attend. 
Did they show tombs of the blind dead or Zombi?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*



JamesB said:


> Man, that poor horse. :C


 
Inorite, ripped to fucking shreds. XD

"Hey Dumbass... in the tank" 
"Wha?" 
XD


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Liked it?

Loved it.

Next week can't come soon enough.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*



JamesB said:


> Man, that poor horse. :C


 
;_;.


----------



## Shico (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I have my DVR set to record all new episodes <3

My only bitchy nit pick has to be...how long was he in that coma? I mean it seems like he was out for a week, can some one in a coma last that long without nourishment and fluids? I was kinda "ehhhhh" about that...
Otherwise, I really liked it. 

And who else is getting a bad vibe about the black guy and his kid, does any one else not have high hopes for their survival? Seems to me when some one chooses to stay put VS go with the other guy they end up in a bad situation...I bet the zombie mom gets them!


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*

As JFK is going to say on the 8th (or 9th, HINT HINT)
BUT I WANT IT!

Either way, I'll just go online to watch it. Looks cool.


----------



## Nex (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Shico said:


> My only bitchy nit pick has to be...how long was he in that coma? I mean it seems like he was out for a week, can some one in a coma last that long without nourishment and fluids? I was kinda "ehhhhh" about that...


 
Yeah, I noticed that too. And I'm fairly certain that the wound he had would have become infected as hell because of the old bandage.

Anyways, if you guys enjoyed the show, check out the graphic novels. The episode seemed to follow the first one pretty damned closely.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*

lol I watched it on the 22nd when the pre-release first got online...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Not shown in UK. Fuck.

Is there anywhere I can see it online?


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Gibby said:


> Not shown in UK. Fuck.
> 
> Is there anywhere I can see it online?


 
Plenty of places but you'd get an infraction if you linked it.


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Nex said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too. And I'm fairly certain that the wound he had would have become infected as hell because of the old bandage.
> 
> Anyways, if you guys enjoyed the show, check out the graphic novels. The episode seemed to follow the first one pretty damned closely.


 
I didn't like how they turned the black guy into "SRZ BLAK GAI". In the comic, he was pretty meh about things, maybe even lulzy.


----------



## Nex (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*



8-bit said:


> I didn't like how they turned the black guy into "SRZ BLAK GAI". In the comic, he was pretty meh about things, maybe even lulzy.


 
I don't remember his character all that much, it's been YEARS since I last read the comic.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*

loved it so much, me and a few friends are going to get together once a week to watch it all


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*



Rebel-lion said:


> loved it so much, me and a few friends are going to get together once a week to watch it all


 
It's the Winter season's equiv to Tru Blood


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Well, I know a few places to watch it. You could also download it if you wanted to...
Might as well do that and watch it on my ipod tomorrow. As long as I go to school (stomach virus much?).


----------



## nfd (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*

Man, you guys should_ probably_ read the comics first.


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*

the website for the show has the full first episode if you missed it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*

It was showing in UK last night. I was busy drinking. Fuck.


----------



## CAThulu (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*

I watched it last night.  I love it!  Can't wait to see the next part tomorrow night *G*


----------



## Ames (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*

New episode tomorrow.

I saw an asian in the episode teaser.  This is relevant to my interests.


----------



## RockTheFur (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm happy about the series. ONLY 21 MORE HOURS LEFT GUISE!!!!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Nov 8, 2010)

http://news-briefs.ew.com/2010/11/08/amc-renews-the-walking-dead/

AMC has signed for a second season. I haven't read the comic and I don't plan to.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Nov 15, 2010)

I just watched the pilot episode again with some friends and had a geek moment when I spotted that the tank in the end seen is a British Chieftain.


----------



## Fenrari (Nov 15, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> http://news-briefs.ew.com/2010/11/08/amc-renews-the-walking-dead/
> 
> AMC has signed for a second season. I haven't read the comic and I don't plan to.


 
From what I've heard the comic's actually really good. (and it deviates from the show too?)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2010)

Just watched episode 2, can't wait for the next one! Looking forward to seeing what happens to the guy on the rooftop. >:3 (He reminds me too much of L4D's Francis)


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 15, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> From what I've heard the comic's actually really good. (and it deviates from the show too?)


 
You got that backwards. The show deviates from the comic.



I hate the other cop. Not Grimes, but the other guy. Fuck that guy.


Nazi racist bitch cuts his hand off and (I hope) dies with the feeling of a thousand Nagasaki survivors.


----------



## Tag (Nov 18, 2010)

Gibby said:


> Just watched episode 2, can't wait for the next one! Looking forward to seeing what happens to the guy on the rooftop. >:3 (He reminds me too much of L4D's Francis)


 
haha!  I thought that too when I saw him.  Looks as though "Louis" got his revenge with the "oops the key" fiasco.  

And you know how Francis hates everything...  apparently he hates black people too.


----------



## nfd (Nov 25, 2010)

spoilers carl kills shane in the last episode because he's threatening rick


----------



## Asswings (Nov 25, 2010)

IIRC the guys who made the comic are doing the show.

You HAVE to deviate when doing comics into other media. Otherwise it wouldn't make as good a show.


----------



## Saintversa (Nov 28, 2010)

anyone els watch the new episode just now? :3 i hate waiting for the new ones.. XPs


----------



## Ames (Dec 3, 2010)

Season finale tomorrow night after a marathon of every single other episode.

D:


----------



## KazukiFerret (Dec 4, 2010)

Wasn't this the show with that jackass who shot the zombie with the cross bow, retrieved the arrow, whipped if off on his pants and then used that same arrow to shoot a deer?


----------



## jcfynx (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: The Walking Dead*



JamesB said:


> New episode tomorrow.
> 
> I saw an asian in the episode teaser.  This is relevant to my interests.


 
Hey. We need to talk.


----------



## Cam (Dec 4, 2010)

I just watched an episode last night, it actually seems like a decent shows.

I love all zombie things :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Dec 6, 2010)

OH GOD IT'S OVER!!! I HAVE TO WAIT 'TIL NEXT YEAR!!! O_O


Oh well... >_>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 6, 2010)

I have yet to see the series finale, as it is shown next weekend in UK. If anyone drops spoilers on me, I will remove your liver through your earhole.

I hope the second series comes quickly. :[


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Dec 6, 2010)

Gibby said:


> I have yet to see the series finale, as it is shown next weekend in UK. If anyone drops spoilers on me, I will remove your liver through your earhole.
> 
> I hope the second series comes quickly. :[


 
It'll probably come next year... that's how season's work... also everyone dies, next season follows a different group of survivers. :V


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> It'll probably come next year... that's how season's work... also everyone dies, next season follows a different group of survivers. :V


 

And they're all weeaboos, furries, and one guy who like resident evil too much :V


But in all seriousness, I cried at the end :[


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 6, 2010)

Rumour has it, the direct wiped out all the writers of this season, and hired a whole new slew of writers for Season 2.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Dec 7, 2010)

8-bit said:


> And they're all weeaboos, furries, and one guy who like resident evil too much :V[/SIZE




Hey, wanna yiff?*moan* Yes? :3 *bites* OH MAH GOD!!! :V


In all seriousness though, I won one of the stagger-on roles... be jealous of my awesomeness. >XDc


----------



## Shico (Dec 7, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> In all seriousness though, I won one of the stagger-on roles... be jealous of my awesomeness. >XDc


 
Pics (when you do it) or it didn't happen!

If you are telling the truth then I hope they let you get a picture 
At the very least I hope they let you get one in the zombie makeup up against some blank background if not an action shot during filming.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Dec 7, 2010)

Shico said:


> Pics (when you do it) or it didn't happen!
> 
> If you are telling the truth then I hope they let you get a picture
> At the very least I hope they let you get one in the zombie makeup up against some blank background if not an action shot during filming.


 
This isn't jealousy of a false event, it's skepticism... fuck... the internet it savvy. :V


----------



## Ames (Dec 8, 2010)

I still don't get how that one grenade he picked up wasn't mentioned again until the very end.

Did that chick just forget she was carrying a live grenade around with her in her backpack?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 8, 2010)

Well after you have your whole encampment attacked by zombies, and then damn near killed by a lunatic in a CDC, things tend to go over your head...until he mentions the doors are capable of withstanding a rocket blast, blast connecting to grenades (since that's all the do), and bamf, there you go.

That's how my head works, at least.


----------

